

1891 Patent for Toilet Paper Settles the Over/Under Question Once and for All - prostoalex
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/a14780/toilet-paper-patent/

======
loudandclear
I don't think the debate is whether over or under was the intention of the
inventors. The debate is whether over or under is "better", and what the
patent says is pretty irrelevant.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"Under" makes it a lot harder for a cat to unspool the entire roll.

